# Need suggestions on bottle feeding calf



## NeHomesteader (May 27, 2003)

We have bottle fed calves for years and have never had this problem to this extent. A few have gone 3 days or so with having to be tubed but never this long. We buy calves every year and this calf was 3 days old when it was taken off the cow and we got it. We have had it 6 days and still can't get it to suck. We have tried the bottle and also a bucket and nothing. It absolutely will not even try to suck. My husband has tubed it every time out of necessity. We even tried to skip a bottle so that the next feeding it would be hungry and it still didn't work. Any ideas?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a 2 week old calf that we are trying to bottle feed. - JustAnswer

Just read the reply, not the question....Topside


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

what are you feeding him?
I have had calves refuse to suck on the cheaper soy based milk replacers for days.


----------



## NeHomesteader (May 27, 2003)

We are feeding it Cows Match. The most expensive milk replacer we can buy around here. As of this morning hubby still had to tube it. He looks good,acts good but will NOT suck in any way. One time we had a lamb that would not suck a bottle and we put in on a ewe and it took right off. I"m about ready to take it up to a friend of mine who has a milk cow and try that. Don't know what else to do.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

warm the nipple...put it in a hot water bath....like in a thermos....take it out screw it on and try that....just make sure you can hold the nipple in hand so not to burn him....I have had a few over the years ONE took 2 weeks then started sucking like he knew what to do over night


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Try some whole milk from a cow.(have had to mix it with replacer to get them on replacer.) some are stubborn. Also try holding bottle vertical.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Maybe a different nipple? I think I've seen smaller softer ones than the standard huge stiff rubber ones. Not the little goat/sheep ones, ones made for calves.


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

will he suck on your fingers? i bottle feed lots of calves and never had that problem. does he have the runs? i would take him to your friends house and see if he will eat of a cow what kind of bottle are you useing? if it is the ones the slip over the top of the bottle i would throw it in the trash the nippes seem to be to hard. i would only buy the ones with the screw on lids the nippes seem to be softer and they seem to like them a hole lot better


----------



## NeHomesteader (May 27, 2003)

Tonight I tried a different nipple and milk from a cow and nothing. Still won't even attempt to suck so he got tubed again. My fear is he never will the way he is acting. Thanks for all the great suggestions. Much appreciated.


----------



## NeHomesteader (May 27, 2003)

No he won't suck on my fingers,that is what is odd. He acts and looks totally healthy. I have fed calves for years also and this is the first time I have had one do this this long. I'm about losing patience honestly.


----------



## NeHomesteader (May 27, 2003)

I'm using the screw on lids. I have 2 kinds and have tried them both.Nothing.


----------



## Kato2010 (Jun 24, 2012)

We've seen this in twins we've taken off of a cow. Sometimes they just don't want a bottle... they want the cow. I had one that took a couple of weeks to break down and take the bottle, but he did it. They can be surprisingly stubborn.

Do you have water in his pen? If he drinks that, maybe he'd like to drink some milk out of a pail? Otherwise, just be persistent. As long as he's not sick, he will come around.


----------

